

Ask HN: How do you create wireframes? - shibataism

What is the best tool to create wireframes for iPhone/iPad/android apps or websites?
Which tool do you use?<p>I've just started to use http://keynotekungfu.com/, but still looking forward to better ones.
======
jcr
Asking for "the best" is subjective. I've never used the following but recent
HN post regarding wireframe apps for Apple iPad was:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2090046>

<http://www.imockups.com/>

Using the search link on HN with the term <wireframe> should provide plenty of
hits. I think there's a YC funded company that deals with wireframe software,
but I'm not certain if this is correct?

------
AndyParkinson
I use <http://balsamiq.com> and love it.

------
dools
Axure is cool but it's pretty expensive. It's the only one I've used (and I
only used the trial - yeah I don't wireframe all that much :). It was great
but I'm going to try a few others before shelling out the dough for a license.

------
shibataism
<http://keynotekungfu.com/> clickable.

